# My books, Easily Amused, and Lies I Told My Children, now available on Kindle



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

My name is Karen McQuestion and I wrote a novel, a romantic comedy called EASILY AMUSED, as well as a collection of humorous essays titled LIES I TOLD MY CHILDREN. My story is similar to Boyd Morrison's (he's an inspiration to me!)--my agent sent out my books and we got a lot of near misses but no offers. At this point my goal is just to get my work out into the world, and the Kindle seems like the ideal way to do this. I've been lucky in that somehow, despite the fact that I know very few Kindle owners personally, I've had a good share of sales in the two weeks they've been available online.

The funny thing is that I had no interest in getting a Kindle prior to this, but now that I've been reading the message boards here and on Amazon, I'm sold. I've also discovered that Kindle owners are my type of people--they love to read and they love to talk books. If I sell enough books, or Christmas comes, I can justify ordering a Kindle of my own. I hope it happens soon. 

I priced my books at $1.79 and $1.49. If anyone buys one or both, and notices a typo or formatting issue, or has a comment that would help me to improve my writing (diplomatically--please don't make me cry), I'd love to hear from you at [email protected]

About the books:



Easily Amused--Twenty-nine year-old Lola Watson has two best friends, a dream job editing a parenting magazine, and a charming old house inherited from a great-aunt she barely knew. Life would be perfect if only she could avoid her intrusive neighbors. And for that matter, she also wouldn't mind being happily married like her friend Piper, or even engaged like her younger sister Mindy.

Lola's peaceful existence is shattered when high school buddy Hubert moves in with her after a break-up, her sister changes her wedding date to Lola's thirtieth birthday, and the nosy neighbors take Hubert under their wing. Life gets more complicated when Piper sets Lola up with a good-looking stranger who turns out to be the talk of her neighborhood--the mystery man from across the street.



Lies I Told My Children--Karen McQuestion not only admits to having lied to her children, she lists it as one of her top secret parenting strategies. Some of her finest parenting moments, she recounts, have involved deception. On planes she's translated the garbled pilot's announcement to her advantage saying, "This plane won't ever land if you keep kicking the back of that seat!" and once introduced a new entrée to her fussiest eater by saying, "Honestly, we've had this before and you really liked it."

Among the 30 essays collected here (many previously published in the Chicago Tribune, Newsweek, the Christian Science Monitor, or broadcast on NPR's Lake Effect) are the author's account of her first time cooking Thanksgiving dinner for the in-laws, an identity mix-up at a Chinese restaurant, and a description of the most important place she visited while in Washington D.C.-the women's bathroom in the Department of Agriculture building. Throughout, McQuestion shares stories of her life and family with humor and heartwarming insights.

Thank you!

Karen McQuestion


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Karen, and welcome to Kindleboards!  

I imagine your "Lies..."  book will be popular with a lot of the parents here.   

Hope you get your own Kindle soon!  But we look forward to more of your posts before that day, too.  People here are friendly and don't bite (mostly).  But you do have to watch out for the Accessory Enablers; unless you have a lot of willpower they'll have you ordering skins, bags, and covers before you even have your Kindle.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Picked up _Easily Amused_. Great Reviews....thanks for the affordable pricing.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

As the mother of 5 strong-willed, creative children, I am so looking forward to reading this! Just picked up both of them.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, Susan! I'll try not to be shy. Funny that you mention accessories--I'd only been figuring on the cost of a Kindle. It never occurred to me there would be more. Clearly I have a lot to learn. 

This board is already amazing to me. I posted, did some reading and went to bed. When I woke up this morning I had a spike is sales. 

Thank you Tanglegirl and MrTsMom--I really appreciate you giving a new author a chance. I hope you like my books.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to KB, Karen. I picked up Easily Amused and sampled Lies.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lies sounds pretty funny, so I 1-clicked.  Welcome to the boards, Karen!  You will fit right in!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks ladyknight33 and Carol!

I'm so grateful for the warm welcome I'm getting here. I'd been reluctant to post, not wanting to be an obnoxious self-promoter, but I'm glad I overcame my fears and took the plunge. I think the Kindle Boards and I will get along just fine. Now all I have to worry about are reviews...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Now all I have to worry about are reviews...


From what I see on Amazon, you don't need to worry about those!

Sampled both your books a few days ago, bought both today. Is "Lies" by any chance available as a paper book? It would make a great gift book for parents.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Susan (your kitty photo always makes me smile),

No, "Lies" isn't in paperback right now, although it's funny you asked because others have suggested it as well. Your post is another nudge for me to release it as an actual book for those (including me, for now) who are behind the times and don't have a Kindle.

Thanks, by the way, for buying the books! I check my sales stats pretty frequently and never take them for granted. I'm thrilled every time I get another sale and the number goes up. I love to think of my books being out in the world, hopefully giving people a lift. So thanks to you, and everyone else who is open to trying a new author.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Hi Susan (your kitty photo always makes me smile),


Me too, that's why she's in the avatar spot -- I hoped other people would have the same reaction as I do.



Karen_McQ said:


> No, "Lies" isn't in paperback right now, although it's funny you asked because others have suggested it as well. Your post is another nudge for me to release it as an actual book for those (including me, for now) who are behind the times and don't have a Kindle.


OK, then I'm nudging some more.  I can think of four other moms I'd buy it for in a heartbeat. (And none of them are likely to get Kindles anytime soon....)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> and once introduced a new entrée to her fussiest eater by saying, "Honestly, we've had this before and you really liked it."


Not that I EVER did that, but I can relate...picked up both your books, just because I lied to my kid once or twice


----------



## chefsuzyq (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought both books and I read Lies last night and it was great--I enjoyed it, fun read--my only complaint is that it wasn't long enough. I read it too fast!!!
Good luck with both books!!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

The readers on KindleBoards.com are the best! Seriously, I appreciate the opportunity to come here and tell you about my books and I especially love getting good feedback. 

Susan, thanks for giving the nudge. Your suggestion that "Lies" might be a good gift book has spurred me toward releasing it in paperback on Amazon. My local coffee shop already said they'd carry copies, so that's a start.

Thumper, if you only lied to your kid once or twice, you're far better than most. Plus, everyone knows a slight bending of the truth for a child's own good doesn't count as a lie. 

And chefsuzyq--thanks for the nice words! So wonderful to get positive comments. I'll be smiling the rest of the day.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Susan, thanks for giving the nudge. Your suggestion that "Lies" might be a good gift book has spurred me toward releasing it in paperback on Amazon. My local coffee shop already said they'd carry copies, so that's a start.


Yay!! Any idea how long it will take before it's available?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Karen-
I absolutely loved Lies I Told My Children. I could so totally relate to almost every single one of the stories.
As I read them out loud to my husband, he kept asking if I was sure I hadn't written them!  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Karen.  Downloaded "Easily Amused" this morning and am really looking forward to reading it.  The book sounds wonderful and the reviews are so enticing.  Thanks for posting here, it's always nice to be able to support a budding author.  Joan


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I sampled both of these and am looking forward to finding another gret new-to-me author!!!

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just purchased both books..... thanks, Karen!!  And Welcome!!  We're so glad to have you here!!!  Both of your books sound like "must reads" for me.... and I definitely appreciate them being affordable so I could buy them both now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Boards.  I have one-klicked both books.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I leave for the day and I come back to all these nice comments!  

Thanks to everyone who bought the books, and thank you MrTsMom for the wonderful compliments! It's much appreciated. Humor is subjective, and you never know if people will be receptive to a particular take on things. I try to avoid controversy in my writing, although I do have one essay in the book that's a touch political. Most people realize it's tongue-in-cheek. Other topics, like difficult mother-in-laws and strong-minded children seem relatable to most everyone.

My problem in getting a publisher to pick up "Lies" was that (I was told) I don't have a platform. Several editors responded positively and said my manuscript was passed around the office, but ultimately, since I'm an unknown they took a pass. Maybe someday I can try again and my platform will be that it did well in Kindle!

In the meantime, I hope to have it available in paperback sometime in the next few weeks. This is all new to me, and I'm figuring it out as I go along. This board, for instance--I was so nervous about posting and seeming pushy that I held off doing it for days. And here it's been such a gift to me.


----------



## chefsuzyq (Jun 5, 2009)

Karen--
I finished Lies earlier this week, thoroughly enjoyed it.
Tonight I read Easily Amused in one sitting--it was great!!! The characters felt very real to me, I could picture them in my head. I loved the Lola and Hubert story--their friendship, their history, them being roommates. I loved it all!!!
I'm no publisher but I feel that you have real talent, I would definitely recommend these books to others and I will definitely buy another book of yours in the future. Good luck with your writing endeavors!!!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much chefsuzyq, for reading the books and taking the time to tell me how much you liked them! I'm so happy to hear it, and so grateful for the support of this board.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Karen,
Welcome to the board. I bought Easily Amused and look forward to reading it. I hope you get your Kindle soon and when you do, we proud enablers will gladly help you outfit your new friend. Just head on over to the accessories forum to get some tips. By the way, I justified my Kindle purchase by telling myself--and everyone else--that I needed it since I've published books on Kindle and I simply had to make sure they looked okay. After that, I couldn't leave my Kindle naked and unprotected, thus the Belkin bag, the Decalgirl skin, and the Oberon cover.


----------



## n8800 (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the boards! I'm new too! Your book "Easily Amused" seems like it is a good read im going to pick that up when i get my kindle! Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, LCEvans and n8800! I appreciate it. When I get my Kindle I'll have a lot of reading to do when I reciprocate with the other authors on this board. Readers and writers have to be the best people on earth.

And n8800, it's good to know I'm not the only newbie. 

I'm just now understanding the whole Kindle accessory concept. I clicked on an ad at the top of the screen and was like, Oh boy--that's what I've been hearing about. I had NO idea there were so many options. How do you choose?!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Finished _Easily Amused_ today and it was a wonderful read.

I'd been knee deep in vampires for the past week or so and was craving something "different" than that.

This suited my mood perfectly. Thanks for posting (and writing!) it.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Tangiegirl!

Thanks for reading EASILY AMUSED and letting me know you enjoyed it. I know what you mean about vampires because I do read and enjoy paranormal fiction. When it's done well it's awesome, but it can get intense. Sometimes you need something a little lighter. I'm glad my book fit the bill.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to make sure that this discussion was brought back up to the forefront because both of these books are great!!  I just finished Lies I Told My Children and couldn't have enjoyed it more.  Now I'm reading Easily Amused and it's wonderful too!!  If any KindleBoarders need some good reading.... at a very affordable price too..... be sure to buy these books!!  If you need to add them to your TBR list which is probably long like mine is.... buy these and save them for reading at a later date.  They're well worth it!!  Thanks, Karen!!  Hope you write many more!!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, PraiseGod13, for the boost--both on the thread and personally! You've given me joy.

I do hope to write many more books, in fact I'm in the home stretch of finishing one now and hope to release it on Kindle in a few weeks. Thank you for your support and encouragement!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just purchased Easily Amused....can't wait to finish work today and get started on it! I was in need of a good book!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks melissaj323-- I hope you like it!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I took a break from books with more serious topics to read Easily Amused yesterday, and really enjoyed it.  Fun characters!  I can imagine there might be a sequel to this one someday....  yes?

A great book for when you need a light-hearted break.



(However, after reading this there are certain foods I will probably never be able to eat again.     )


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Susan, for letting me know you enjoyed Easily Amused! I don't have any immediate plans to write a sequel, but I'm definitely open to the idea.

(I think you'll probably get over the foods aversion, in time.   At least I hope so...)


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Red Adept reviewed my book, _Lies I Told My Children_, on her Kindle book blog on August 31st. I was happy she took the time to read and review the book, and _really _ happy that she liked it.

If you're interested you can read her thoughts here: http://redadept.wordpress.com/. After the write-up, you'll find my commentary giving a little bit about my background and how the book came to be.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, Karen...you've got another fan. I told my husband (who grew up just north of Milwaukee) that he needed to read some of yours. He's reading Easily Amused now, and actually snuck a few minutes of reading in before work this morning. It's been years since he was engrossed enough in a book to do that!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

MrTsMom, it sounds like you have the nicest family! I think we'd all get along well in the real world. 
I was born in Milwaukee and now live about thirty minutes west of there--about halfway between Milwaukee and Madison, if you're familiar with Wisconsin. 

Your husband is not really my target audience, but I'm tickled he's giving it a try. He might get a kick out of the Wisconsin references.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> MrTsMom, it sounds like you have the nicest family! I think we'd all get along well in the real world.
> I was born in Milwaukee and now live about thirty minutes west of there--about halfway between Milwaukee and Madison, if you're familiar with Wisconsin.
> 
> Your husband is not really my target audience, but I'm tickled he's giving it a try. He might get a kick out of the Wisconsin references.


Actually, he grew up near Sheboygan, and he's loved your Wisconsin references. I knew he'd love the book, as he's the one in our family who would rather see a chick flick than something action packed!

I was beginning to wonder if he was ever going to come to bed last night. When he finally made an appearance, he just kept chuckling. It was so cute.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Actually, he grew up near Sheboygan, and he's loved your Wisconsin references. I knew he'd love the book, as he's the one in our family who would rather see a chick flick than something action packed!
> 
> I was beginning to wonder if he was ever going to come to bed last night. When he finally made an appearance, he just kept chuckling. It was so cute.


He was chuckling? Oh bless his heart! This is music to my ears. I told my husband that I have to stop visiting this board or I'm going to get to get full of myself. Of course, maybe this just balances out all the rejections I got as a beginning writer.

Thanks so much!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Karen,
I just finished Easily Amused and I'm planning to post a review in a couple of days. Meanwhile, I just wanted to tell you how much I enjoyed it. This is such a fun to read book and I really love your main character and your setting.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much LCEvans--as a fellow author I'm sure you can appreciate how much it means to hear when someone likes your book! Also, a big thank you in advance for the review. Reviews seem to carry a lot of weight when people make their purchasing decisions, so every single one is much appreciated.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I know what you mean about reviews, Karen. They are so precious. Anyway, I finished your Amazon review and it is posted now.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you! A good review can literally turn a so-so day into a great day.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Giving my own threat a bump to say thank you to everyone who has bought (and hopefully liked my books)! I've had consistent sales the past few weeks, so consistent in fact that Easily Amused, my romantic comedy, has been in the top 25 for contemporary romance. I can't even tell you how grateful I am that my books are out in the world finding an audience. I appreciate everyone who downloaded one of my books, and a special thanks to the ones who took the times to post a review on Amazon. You guys rock!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Just stopping in to say that author Cynthia Harrison, who is also a creative writing teacher and the blogger behind "A Writer's Diary" since 2002, featured me and my Kindle books on her site! You can see the interview here: http://www.cynthiaharrison.com/


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm going to use my weekly thread bump to thank everyone who has bought and read my books. This has been one joyful and wild ride for me.

Oh, and I finally have a Kindle of my own. I got it last week and LOVE IT! Now it's payback time. I wrote about getting my Kindle on my blog, and posted some terrible photos. (My digital camera hates me, and it's definitely me, because other people have used it and their photos turn out great.)
http://www.mcquestionablemusings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Another week and another opportunity to thank the kind people on the boards for their support and encouragement! 

I love hearing from readers that my books entertained them and made them laugh. Since I discovered the wonderful world of Kindle, I've met the nicest people, got my books out in the world and made a little money to boot. What's not to like? 

I'm so glad I got past my reservations about this and took the plunge. Thanks to everyone who made it such a great experience for me.

(Oh, and I LOVE my Kindle too. I had no intention of getting one when I started out, but I'm a believer now.   )


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

My novel, Easily Amused, just got the nicest review on Amazon--you'd think this lovely lady was related to me, but I swear she's not. We've never met.

Here is one paragraph:

_Karen's description of each character is so vivid that you get the impression that the characters are standing right in front of you. Her humor is so appropriate and timed perfectly. Plus she tells you a story about people who could be your neighbors or people you have come across in your life. I could go on and on and on about the talent this author has. I still find myself thinking of "Easily Amused" and find myself still laughing. _

Isn't that wonderful? I'm always touched when people go out of their way to tell me they like my books and this time was no different.

In my opinion, the Kindle is the greatest invention since indoor plumbing and air conditioning. 

_here's a link to the whole review -- Ann_
http://www.amazon.com/Easily-Amused-ebook/product-reviews/B002IFUJCY/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R3HPQUH2200PBS


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who bought Easily Amused and Lies I Told My Children. I'm grateful for every sale, and hope readers enjoy my books.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Still available:

Easily Amused, a romantic comedy, at $1.79:

and Lies I Told My Children, a collection of 30 humorous essays at $1.49



Karen_McQ said:


> Easily Amused
> 
> 
> 
> Lies I Told My Children


Thank you!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen,
The link to that review doesn't work.  You might want to check on it.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know, Carol! I'm not sure how to fix it, so I may just remove it--like I do with my writing when a scene isn't working. I'm a ruthless cutter of words when they don't cooperate. I can't tell you how many files I have on my hard drive filled with out takes. I don't know why I keep them, but I do.  


Later that day: I fixed it! I guess I'm not completely hopeless.


----------



## TeresaMcCullough (Jul 21, 2009)

I just downloaded a sample of _Lies I Told My Children._ It sounds interesting.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Teresa! I hope you enjoy my book.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

If you're looking for a light-hearted read, my romantic comedy, Easily Amused, might be just the thing.  

Thank you,

Karen


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Karen,

After reading _A Scattered Life_, I decided to get_ Favorite_ and _Easily Amused_. I intended to read _Favorite_ first, but somehow when I went in to add a note to _Easily Amused_, the first sentence just caught my eye (you know how that happens with some books) and I just had to read that instead. Really enjoyed it! These days, with my Kindle, it is rare for me to stick with one book from beginning to end without interrupting it with the reading of other books, but I did with _Easily Amused_. (Hoping for a sequel with some of the characters on King Street!)

N


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Neekeebee,

Thanks for letting me know you liked my books! Each of my novels seems to fall into a different category. I was a little concerned that these differences might be a problem for readers, esp. if they expect one thing and get another, but so far no one has minded, at least not that I've heard, so I'm very relieved. 

I would love to revisit King Street in the future and I'm glad to hear you feel the same way.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Karen, I bought the Lies book and read about half of it in carpool today.  It's hysterical and I love your writing style!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, luvkin! I hope that in the carpool you were either a passenger or else listening to the book.   I'd hate to be responsible for any accidents. Ha!

I appreciate that you took the time to post and tell me you're enjoying my book.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I was the driver but waiting the hour that I get to wait every day ~ and with my K2 I really don't mind at all!  I will look forward to reading more of your books once I finish "Lies".  Keep up the great work!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's just a little formatting suggestion - gotta keep all these compliments in check! 

I downloaded the sample for "lies..." and will probably buy the full book. But one thing I'd like is for each new essay to start on a new screen/page. Maybe it's just me, but I like each new chapter, essay, or short story to start on a new page.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so glad you brought this up, vermontcathy. Uploading my books on Kindle was such a learning experience for me. I had Ed Patterson's book and my computer-savvy husband at my side, and eventually, after numerous "redos" it was all good. Or as good as humanly possible, anyway. Until I saw your post I hadn't realized "Lies" hadn't been corrected for page breaks.  Oops.

If you're still interested in getting it, it should be fixed in a week or so. 

A big thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Lies I Told My Children







has been fixed so that every essay starts on a new screen/page. Thanks for the heads-up, vermontcathy!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think I ever mentioned this before, but Easily Amused







was a semi-finalist in the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award contest in 2008, which accounts for the fact that some of the reviews are from almost two years ago and the rest are from the last few months. I had no idea that Amazon would automatically post the old reviews when I uploaded the book on Kindle. Surprise! There's one on there I'd love to delete, but I guess even people who disagree with me are entitled to give their opinion.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Karen--

I finished reading "Lies I Told My Children" last night--what a fun book!  I really enjoyed it.  It was a light read with such a nice personal style.  

Maria


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Maria! I'm so glad you liked Lies I Told My Children







. 

Coincidentally, I just bought your book, Catch an Honest Thief







and am looking forward to reading it. I'm not generally a mystery reader, but I like the idea of a "cozy mystery with a romantic subplot." Sounds like fun.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I hope you like it!!!  I admit, I wasn't sure I was a "Lies I Told My Children" type, but your books were highly recommended on the Amazon Cozy Mystery thread.    How could I resist

The book was very professionally done; well-edited, fun to read--I was impressed with your skill and the stories.  Turns out I like family stories like yours (although I would like to say that your relatives have *nothing* on my relatives. You ever need chaos, just come to one of my family gatherings...)

Best,
Maria


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I (although I would like to say that your relatives have *nothing* on my relatives. You ever need chaos, just come to one of my family gatherings...)


Oh my, Maria, I'm not sure I'm up to one of your family gatherings.  I generally try to avoid chaos, although I guess it's better than boredom.

It sounds like you've got stories...


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

I was going to start a new thread, but thought I'd just post here. 

Were your ears burning yesterday?  Earlier today?  I had to explain to my husband that you are the reason I didn't get any housework or laundry done yesterday.  I read both Favorite and Easily Amused yesterday and simply couldn't do both reading and housework.  I believe I have my priorities firmly in order.  

I will go write some reviews on Amazon, but wanted to tell you what I love most about your books are the way your characters really come to life for me.  I was ready to strangle Lola a few times when I wanted her to open her eyes.  I'd love for you to revisit King Street.  I was sad when both books were done.  Not that I didn't like the endings, because I did, but because I didn't want my visit with them to be over.

Now I suppose I'll have to go do laundry.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

karij123, my ears _were_ burning. That was you? (Ha!)
I'm so thrilled you took the time to tell me you liked both books. And you read both in one day? Wow.

I'm happy that you commented on the characters in particular. They seem real to me, and it's nice to know when readers connect with them. And I agree, if you chose reading over housework, your priorities are firmly in order.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I have six books on Kindle and out of all of them, Easily Amused







, has sold the most. It's also been out the longest.  Oddly enough it occasionally comes up on Amazon's list for "Cooking" as a subset of "Humor." I'm not sure how that happened. There is some eating and cooking in the novel, but just as part of the storyline. Hopefully no one has bought it expecting it to be a funny book about cooking.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Both of these books continue to do well in the rankings, which thrills me to no end. A reviewer recently made a comment about a sample issue with _Easily Amused,_ which apparently does not carry over to the actual book download. I will be checking on the sample problem and looking into getting it corrected.

Thank you!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Lies I Told My Children







($1.49) is a collection of 30 humorous essays, many of them previously published in places like _Newsweek, Chicago Tribune_ and the _Denver Post_. The sample gives you a pretty good idea if the humor is right for you. To anyone who gives it a try, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I am new to both Kindle and your books.  I have read three- Easily Amused, A Scattered Life and Celia and the Fairies.  I enjoyed them all.  Great characters.  Easily Amused was very entertaining- the first of your books I read.  I couldn't put my Kindle down.  I will be buying Lies I Told My Children.

Are you still enjoying your Kindle?  Have you purchased any accessories?


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi lonestar! 

Thanks for letting me know you enjoyed my books.  

To answer your question, I still love my Kindle, more than ever actually! I find myself reaching for it where I used to reach for the remote, if that tells you anything. Less TV, more books...

I have to confess that I haven't gotten any accessories yet. I'm a little overwhelmed by all the options, and financially I was waiting to get past Christmas. Since it's mid-February, I guess it's time to get going. For now I have a zippered case (from the dollar store, no less), which keeps it protected when it's in my purse.


----------



## FairyGirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I am waiting (tapping foot) for sequels for all of your books because I read them all and I want more!!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

FairyGirl said:


> I am waiting (tapping foot) for sequels for all of your books because I read them all and I want more!!


Well bless your heart, FairyGirl--that's just the kind of thing every writer wants to hear. I am working on another novel, but I'm not the speediest of writers.  Knowing there's at least one reader who will be up for another book is a great motivator, though. Thanks so much!


----------

